# FidoCure to tailor chemo



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Col is seven. Late November 2019, she had a major respiratory problem (pleural effusion). She was then effusion-free until March when fluid had to be drained again. Having exhausted all the possibilities that imaging and fluid analysis could give us, she had a laparoscopic pleura biopsy earlier this month. The tissue revealed the presence of carcinoma cells. Because, after the slew of imaging (two CT scans, several ultrasounds and Xray sets) in the last six months, there is no mass to be found anywhere at this time, Col has been diagnosed with CUP (carcinoma of unknown point of origin). The prognosis is grim but since she was in perfect health prior to the first manifestation of trouble, we are hopeful that she will beat the odds and give her more good time. She started on Palladia last Friday and so far has had no side effects. She is doing great now, no one would know she is sick.

Her oncologist has suggested using Fidocure (FidoCure: New Hope for your Dog’s Cancer) with hopes to learn enough about her particular carcinoma cells to come up with a science-based tailored treatment that would give her more time with good quality of life.

Does anybody have any experience with FidoCure?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your dog’s illness. I did some reading about your question and found this CNBC article which seems credible although a bit dated (2019):








A Silicon Valley start-up is making cancer treatment for dogs more precise


Silicon Valley start-up One Health says it's too soon to publish data, but says many of its canine clients are living longer than would be expected using traditional treatment.




www.google.com





Sounds like their process offers more of a targeted treatment approach which could conceivably be more effective. Might be worth having a consult with them. Do you trust your vet?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you, OscarsDad.

I have read their website as well as their white paper and other information the oncologist sent me. It does sound promising indeed. If Colorado State can get 10 slides out of the biopsy tissue, we might very well go the FidoCure route. I am adding the documents in case somebody else ever needs them.

I was hoping to get some other people's experience but if not, I have no reason not to trust the oncologist and her suggestion that this is something that could be worthwhile.

Links :
All Cancer | Products | FidoCure Portal
https://dofppjmti4zuv.cloudfront.net/assets/onboarding/FidoCure_Enrollment_Consent.pdf
White paper :


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

In case anybody is interested in FidoCure in the future, here is their pricing as of 07/2020.

DNA sequencing + analysis of genomic mutations + suggestions of targeted therapies : $2,500
Treatments (for the life of the dog) : $2,500

Note : If the dog doesn't tolerate the treatments or has to drop out within the first month of treatment for any reason, $1000 is reimbursed (of the second $2500)


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

That's a very reasonable price for what it is, best of luck to you and Col 💫


----------



## doodledad (Feb 20, 2021)

Thalie said:


> In case anybody is interested in FidoCure in the future, here is their pricing as of 07/2020.
> 
> DNA sequencing + analysis of genomic mutations + suggestions of targeted therapies : $2,500
> Treatments (for the life of the dog) : $2,500
> ...


Hi Thalie, found this page as I'm looking into Fidocure for my dog too (12 yo goldendoodle). If you don't mind me asking, did you end up going with FidoCure? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We did after trying 3 more conventional chemos, one of which stopped working after 5 months and the other two made no difference. 

Col's DNA sequencing and analysis did not reveal any mutation that had a tailored treatment but they were still able to propose two alternatives. The chemo is compounded by Wedgewood Pharmacy and sent either to you or to your dog's oncologist. You administer it at home, with the necessary precautions. We are on the third month of the Fidocure treatment. It has not stopped the progression completely but slowed it down which is the best we could hope for in Col's case. It has not produced heavy undesirable side effects either which is very important for us since we are absolutely not going to make her daily life miserable just to keep her with us longer.

One thing to be aware of - our insurance (Embrace) did not reimburse for the DNA sequencing & analysis. The reason was that it was not necessary for diagnosis which is true since we had it done after she was first diagnosed through a regular tissue analysis. However, they did reimburse for the medication. So we were out of pocket for $3000 out of the total $5000. If your dog has not been officially diagnosed yet and depending on what your insurance contract states (if you have insurance), it might be different.


----------



## doodledad (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you so much for the information. Your story gives me hope. We are still early in our diagnosis (with the vet performing biopsy this week). 

Hope the treatment continues to work for Col! 💜


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You are welcome. I wish you and your dog the best as you start this difficult journey.


----------

